# Canon wide angle attachment for 18-55 lens



## Matt24138 (Jun 29, 2011)

Has anyone used these. I can't afford a good wide angle so I thought about getting one for the time being. Thoughts?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 29, 2011)

If you're referring to the screw-on type that goes in front of your kit lens, save your money.  They're good for a door stop, paper weight, target practice....


----------



## Geaux (Jun 29, 2011)

^this.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't do it.


----------



## Compaq (Jun 29, 2011)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Don't do it.



What a detailed answer.


----------



## lyonsroar (Jun 29, 2011)

I saved and bought a Sigma 10-20mm.  $470.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 29, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> I saved and bought a Sigma 10-20mm.  $470.



10x the money, *10,000* times the image quality.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 29, 2011)

Compaq said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was more detailed then your non-answer.


----------



## lyonsroar (Jun 29, 2011)

480sparky said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > I saved and bought a Sigma 10-20mm. $470.
> ...



exactly.


----------



## Edsport (Jun 30, 2011)

I have one of those thingys that screw on the front of the lens to give a wider angle, also have one that magnifies the image, both are junk. If you want to go wide with the lens you have you can take a bunch of shots up, down and across and photomerge them or you can get a wide angle lens.

This was taken using a canon 350D and an 18-55mm lens. It's a total of about 24 shots...


----------



## Sugarbug2 (Jun 30, 2011)

One came with my t3i kit....here are a couple of pics to show you...if you are all the way zoomed out it will have the black shadows. It came in handy though, when I needed to take pics of all the jeeps. 

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2011)

Sugarbug2 said:


> ...........if you are all the way zoomed out it will have the black shadows. ............



It's called _vignetting_.


----------



## Deo (Jul 1, 2011)

nice job merging the photos


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 1, 2011)

Just get a zip lock bag and fill it with water, OR do it right and buy an UWA lens.


----------

